# Line Output Converter Necessary?



## dubsr (Jul 25, 2007)

I have installalled and aftermarket 4 channel amp without a LOC.
I have read from numerous posts to use and not use one.
Is it necessary to use one when retaining the stock head unit?


----------



## lennyd (Jan 8, 2008)

Probably need more info from you about how you did it and what kind of inputs your new amp accepts. Your year car, model number and brand of the amp etc.

From what I've gathered and seen on my 540i, the newer radios (PO upgraded the one in mine to the BM53) show four 'balanced' outputs whether its a dsp car or not. (there is a way to re-set the radio from digital to analog balanced outputs). Anyway, my radio is hooked up the a Xtant 603e 3 channel amp. I looked and found the installer spliced onto RCA cords which go into the inputs on the Xtant direct. 

Some amps can accept a speaker level input too which negates the need for a seperate LOC - furthering the confusion!

Be pretty specific about what gear your using and one of the real experts here may be able to help.

One question... is everything working good? If so, your probably good. Electrical stuff usually lets you know really quick when you broke a rule on installation.


----------

